# Revolution



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

Haven't posted in a while so, hi all.
I have been looking for some time for a used 2.4GHz revolution train engineer transmitter.
Along with this site and several others similar sights as well as Ebay to no avail.
My question is why are none used for sale? It seems like older technology and that in its
day a lot were sold. Any idea why none seem to show up for sale.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

People like them, keep them, and they don't break very often... remember the originals sold 20 years ago? many still going.


----------



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> People like them, keep them, and they don't break very often... remember the originals sold 20 years ago? many still going.


Thanks Greg makes me want one even more, will keep looking or buy one new from RLD


----------



## steveriver44 (May 1, 2018)

I have three. Please send a picture of the one to be sure. Also, what are you willing to pay. Haven't used in in 10 years but still work.Thanks.


----------



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

I think around $75 if in good working order must be 2.4 ghz How can you test it? I only need it to run a track cleaner
that is set up with the receiver.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Revolution transmitter (2.4 GHz) looks like this:


----------



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

steveriver44 said:


> I have three. Please send a picture of the one to be sure. Also, what are you willing to pay. Haven't used in in 10 years but still work.Thanks.


For one that old I think Around $75


----------



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

digitalbill said:


> For one that old I think Around $75


Steve Is this what you have, any interest in selling one?
Bill


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Reported as Spam. Wish this site would insist on a delay before you can post.


----------

